# First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear friends
One of our friend Mr. DanielW on CR, ask me to post the Photos of my trip Western Caribbean, after he see my Cheap and great Tripods made in China, and I bring this Tripods on this trip.

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship

Yes, 4/8 to 4/12/2013 , I had a short Vacation on Cruise Ship the First time in my life,From My home in Apex, North Carolina, USA.,Fly to Miami-- Yes, the Canival Imagination Cruise Ship go from Miami Port to Western Caribbean , Stop at Key West and Cozumel, Mexico and Come back to Miami for 5 days and 4 nights. 
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, First time in my Life will be on Cruise Ship.
Thousand Thanks for my friends , who come to see and tour this cruise ship with me.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## DanielW (Jan 22, 2014)

Great aerial shots!
I like the sunsets, too!
Thanks for posting, my friend!
Daniel


----------



## surapon (Jan 22, 2014)

DanielW said:


> Great aerial shots!
> I like the sunsets, too!
> Thanks for posting, my friend!
> Daniel



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend DanielW
Glad that you like these Pictures.
Good Night.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

First time on a cruise ship is a wonderful experience. 8)

Very nice series Mr. Surapon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## surapon (Jan 22, 2014)

Click said:


> First time on a cruise ship is a wonderful experience. 8)
> 
> Very nice series Mr. Surapon. Thanks for posting.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Yes, Sir, Wonderful time at the cruise ship==Just eat all the times, and gain 3-5 pounds in 4 days.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## shumi31 (Jan 24, 2014)

Seeing your photos feeling excited to try my own journey in Cruise ship


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

shumi31 said:


> Seeing your photos feeling excited to try my own journey in Cruise ship



Yes, Dear friend Mr. shumi31
Yes, 24 Hrs. Activities and 24 Hrs. Foods, Plus the Sun Rise, Sun Set scenery on the deck of cruise ship = Heaven for all Photographers like us.
And Super Cheap too.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 25, 2014)

What?! You went on a Caribbean Cruise photo shoot and you didn't take me?! I thought we had a deal! 

Great pics though


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> What?! You went on a Caribbean Cruise photo shoot and you didn't take me?! I thought we had a deal!
> 
> Great pics though



Ha, Ha, Ha, Sorry Dear friend yorgasor.
Last year, I do not know that you live just 30 minutes southeast of my home, And I just go to have Fun with my family---Yes, May be next time.
Have a great Saturday night and the whole Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 26, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Nice pictures you have there. 8) But the temperature was not cold these days? : On the other hand, here in Brazil we are sweating with temperatures above 30 degrees Celsius at this time of year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Nice pictures you have there. 8) But the temperature was not cold these days? : On the other hand, here in Brazil we are sweating with temperatures above 30 degrees Celsius at this time of year.



Wow, 30 degree " C " in Brazil = To In Thailand, my Mom country Now. In North Carolina, my Adopt Home town for 40 years, Have the Late Summer Season Temperature same as Brazil too= Super hot and high Humidity., But Now To night = Will be - 8 Degree " C "
Good Saturday Night to my dear Teacher, Mr.ajfotofilmagem 
Thanks you, Sir, Glad that you like the Photos in Cruise Ship.
Thanks again for your good words.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

Dear Surapon, sounds like you had a very good holiday ... Congratulations and wish you many more nice holidays with your family.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dear Surapon, sounds like you had a very good holiday ... Congratulations and wish you many more nice holidays with your family.




Thousand thanks, Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
Have a great Sunday to you too.
Surapon


----------



## weko (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! Looks like you had a fantastic vacation! Seeing you pictures makes me feel like I just had a vacation too! 8) Thanks for posting.


----------



## surapon (Feb 20, 2014)

weko said:


> Wow! Looks like you had a fantastic vacation! Seeing you pictures makes me feel like I just had a vacation too! 8) Thanks for posting.



Thanks, Dear Friend Weko.
Yes, Vacation on Cruise ship are great and super Cheap per Day, Only thing that Bad = Great FOOD in 24 Hours, and make me gain weight 5 pounds with in 4 days----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------

